# Edsal Shelving concerns.



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

So I just got a 40 Breeder from the $1 per Gallon sale at Petco. I have Edsal Shelving someone recommended from the forums. Read and seen that it is perfect for a 40 Breeder. I want it to sit on the every top shelf I have the Edsal Shelving split into 2 instead of both shelves being stacked on top of each other.
Just trying to figure out the best wrack setup that will allow me to keep the 40 Breeder on top shelf and still be sturdy enough to hold the weight once it is filled in. I just need to know if the configuration I have it set to now will hold it? If not should I change it to something specific. I just want the tank on top and no I don't need the middle shelf it is just there so any suggestions appreciated thanks.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Doesn't look right. It looks like tank sits right on top of the corner posts instead of inside of them, resting on the particleboard. In other words it look like the tank is too long for the 3' unit. 

If I remember right, I ran into the same issue. The tank is 36 1/2" at the edges of the trim, but there's less than 36 between the corner supports. I took a tape measure to my 40B and then went to Lowes with the tape measure and saw it wouldn't fit and bough the 4' unit instead.


----------



## Verivus (Jan 6, 2015)

It fits just fine into the Edsal shelving. I have a filled 40B sitting flush in mine right now with no problems. If you just want one tank on the shelf, then lower the topmost rack a bit and just keep the second shelf on the bottom.


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Verivus said:


> It fits just fine into the Edsal shelving. I have a filled 40B sitting flush in mine right now with no problems. If you just want one tank on the shelf, then lower the topmost rack a bit and just keep the second shelf on the bottom.


What about the middle shelf you see in the pic should I remove it? Leave the middle as is or take it down some?


----------



## Verivus (Jan 6, 2015)

I only use two shelves on mine. One for the tank, and one near the bottom for supplies. You could use the three if you want. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

the tank should fit perfectly inside the uprights. you literally have to lower the tank down into the space between the uprights or else it won't fit. it's that tight. 

as for the number of shelves, I only have two shelves on mine; one at the bottom for filter and supplies and the second for the tank itself. you don't need more than that. each shelf is rated for a thousand pounds. once you add hardscape and the wet stuff the shelf system becomes very stable.


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks a ton everyone for the help I will be removing the middle shelf and putting it as a middle shelf on the other half of my edsal shelving. Going to just use a bottom and top shelf only. But do you recommend using the very top notches or lowering it by 1? From what I have seen in a single pic someone used the very top holes for the top shelf just want to clarify if that is best before I redo the shelving.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

DepletedEntity said:


> Thanks a ton everyone for the help I will be removing the middle shelf and putting it as a middle shelf on the other half of my edsal shelving. Going to just use a bottom and top shelf only. But do you recommend using the very top notches or lowering it by 1? From what I have seen in a single pic someone used the very top holes for the top shelf just want to clarify if that is best before I redo the shelving.


it wouldn't seem to matter which holes you use, the very top ones or a set just below. i think there's perhaps an aesthetic choice to be made in that having the tank sit atop the shelf without the uprights showing at the bottom of the tank is maybe a cleaner presentation. some might be concerned that having the tank sit inside the uprights would "hold" the tank in place better. but surely this misunderstands how hard it is to move a volume of water weighing 335 lbs, to say nothing of the weight contributed to the total by the tank itself and any substrate and hardscape. it's fine at the very top i think.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

The trim on Tetra tanks and Aqueons aren't equal.

If I look at the picture in the first post. I see the edges of the black trim lining up with the outside of the corner posts, not the inside. Unless I'm not looking at the photo correctly (eyesight isn't what it used to be), the posts would have to be spread to fit the tank between them. I guess anything made from metal can be coerced to some extent to accept tight fits, in the end it causes other fit-up problems in getting everything else to go in place.

Have you actually tried to slide tank between the posts?


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Bushkill said:


> The trim on Tetra tanks and Aqueons aren't equal.
> 
> If I look at the picture in the first post. I see the edges of the black trim lining up with the outside of the corner posts, not the inside. Unless I'm not looking at the photo correctly (eyesight isn't what it used to be), the posts would have to be spread to fit the tank between them. I guess anything made from metal can be coerced to some extent to accept tight fits, in the end it causes other fit-up problems in getting everything else to go in place.
> 
> Have you actually tried to slide tank between the posts?


No I will be doing it today I believe it will fit just fine at least I'm seriously hoping it will. The cardboard is still on it after I remove the middle shelf I will be fitting it in later today.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

First off, please don't think I'm being argumentative here. I'm now at the curious all heck stage.

Check out the 40B dimensions on this chart:

http://www.aquariumdimensions.com/index.htm

Notice the Aqueon 40B is 3/16" longer. If what you have is a Petco Tetra 40B, I'm gonna bet it's at 36" on the nose. I'm actually gonna pick a couple up this week.

When I measured this out over a year ago, those shelves were exactly 36" and slightly less between the corner posts. So that the Aqueon would've been about 3/8" too long to fit in between the posts. In inspecting the floor model, I was concerned that there isn't that much "slop" in the way it goes together and I'd be screwed. I have the room, so I went to the 4' unit and all in all it worked really well.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

:iamwithstDoesn't look like it fits in first pic to me either.:iamwithst


----------



## DepletedEntity (Feb 6, 2015)

Coralbandit said:


> :iamwithstDoesn't look like it fits in first pic to me either.:iamwithst


It fits the cardboard is just extending the length and it is slightly angled a bit which is throwing off the look of it not fitting.


----------

